# Tefl



## sallynewman (Jun 3, 2012)

We, my husband and I want to move out to Spain, my husband teaches English to foreign students in the UK and wants desperately to become a co-ordinator along the Costa Del Sol. We need to find as many English teachers as we can who will have students in their homes in Spain for 1-4 weeks at a time, either one or more students to teach for only a few hours a day, the rest of the time is theirs to spend how they wish. My hubby is TEFL trained and has been doing it in UK for many years now. /SNIP/
Thanks.


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi Sally,

I´d be interested to hear more about your venture.

Thanks, David


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sallynewman said:


> We, my husband and I want to move out to Spain, my husband teaches English to foreign students in the UK and wants desperately to become a co-ordinator along the Costa Del Sol. We need to find as many English teachers as we can who will have students in their homes in Spain for 1-4 weeks at a time, either one or more students to teach for only a few hours a day, the rest of the time is theirs to spend how they wish. My hubby is TEFL trained and has been doing it in UK for many years now. SNIP/
> Thanks. Sally .



Could you just confirm that this is a bono fidi and registered business that your husband is running??? Does he have an employment contract or is he autonomo. Will you be issuing people with contracts so that they can become legal and correct residents in Spain and receive healthcare??? Cos Spain is now alot tougher on Expats simply coming over without any proof of income or healthcare provision

You also need to know that the forum isnt an advertising one. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Could you just confirm that this is a bono fidi and registered business that your husband is running??? Does he have an employment contract or is he autonomo. Will you be issuing people with contracts so that they can become legal and correct residents in Spain and receive healthcare??? Cos Spain is now alot tougher on Expats simply coming over without any proof of income or healthcare provision
> 
> You also need to know that the forum isnt an advertising one.
> 
> Jo xxx


(I've snipped the post a little more to make it less like an advert.)

yes, as jojo says - how would this actually work??

there are many many 'summer camps' up & down the country where Spanish kids go to learn English & stay with English-speaking families

I 'host mum' for one such company - the students stay with me for 1-3 weeks at a time - they have breakfast & dinner, sleep in our spare room & we speak English with them. For that I get paid (quite generous) expenses. There is NO teaching involved - if there was, the host parents would have to be either on an employment contract with the company or self-employed & paying autónomo payments, not to mention qualified to teach TEFL. The kids go to a local school Monday to Friday & have lessons with qualified TEFL teachers & and do various activities, and they have an excursion on Saturdays. The only full day they spend with us is Sunday.

I know some people who looked into doing things the way you are suggesting, but the costs & legalities involved as far as contracts & tax & insurance payments were prohibitive

Also, my 16 year year old daughter is off to Granada for 2 weeks - as a volunteer at a different kind of summer camp. She will be staying in a 4 star hotel for 2 weeks, sharing a suite with a Spanish girl of about the same age. She doesn't get paid, but she does effectively get a free holiday doing all the same activities as the Spanish kids - again, all she has to do is speak English all day - no teaching involved (I just pay her fare & she takes a little spending money.)


----------



## sallynewman (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi, thanks for replying. My hubby is a TEFL English teacher in the UK and is with an organisation. He would like to do this full time in Spain. Can you let me know what companies are out there, eg. that you are with, perhaps he may look at doing something like that. Does it work all year round for you?


----------



## sallynewman (Jun 3, 2012)

He isn't running any business, he works for language school in UK, and has done for years, but they want someone out there to take control and get as many host families for students as they can, it works all over the world, all language schools have co-ordinators.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sallynewman said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. My hubby is a TEFL English teacher in the UK and is with an organisation. He would like to do this full time in Spain. Can you let me know what companies are out there, eg. that you are with, perhaps he may look at doing something like that. Does it work all year round for you?


I only do it during the summer hols with kids, but some of the companies also have host families for courses for business people all year round

it's easy enough to find them . there are many many companies if you google - I'm afraid I'm not prepared to tell you which ones I deal with specifically



sallynewman said:


> He isn't running any business, he works for language school in UK, and has done for years, but they want someone out there to take control and get as many host families for students as they can, it works all over the world, all language schools have co-ordinators.



so is the company he works for already using host families in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

sallynewman said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. My hubby is a TEFL English teacher in the UK and is with an organisation. He would like to do this full time in Spain. Can you let me know what companies are out there, eg. that you are with, perhaps he may look at doing something like that. Does it work all year round for you?



Where I was living in Bemalmadena, there were hundreds of TEFL people, alot of the state schools ran day/evening courses throughout the summer (most claim to be bilingual nowadays), as did the international schools. The school my children attended used to have evening classes for pupils, for local kids and for adults. They taught spanish to the English and English to the Spanish and kinda made it fun, with activities, visits etc, but they were all only ever allowed to speak in the studied language

I've had foreign students in the UK, mainly as a favour to a friend who runs a language school here. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

sallynewman said:


> We, my husband and I want to move out to Spain, my husband teaches English to foreign students in the UK and wants desperately to become a co-ordinator along the Costa Del Sol. We need to find as many English teachers as we can who will have students in their homes in Spain for 1-4 weeks at a time, either one or more students to teach for only a few hours a day, the rest of the time is theirs to spend how they wish. My hubby is TEFL trained and has been doing it in UK for many years now. /SNIP/
> Thanks.


It sounds like a home study set up, where the student lives with and studies with the teacher, more than the student staying with a host family and studying at an academy. Otherwise why would the person the student stays with need to be a teacher?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> It sounds like a home study set up, where the student lives with and studies with the teacher, more than the student staying with a host family and studying at an academy. Otherwise why would the person the student stays with need to be a teacher?


yes, that is what it sounds like to me

as I said, one of the companies in this area looked into doing that a few years ago, but the tax/ins implications were prohibitive, unless the host/teacher registered as autónomo - & why would they do that??


I _am_, as you know, registered as autónomo, but what I get paid for having the students stay isn't taxable, because it is just to cover expenses

most people who do this around here are retired or have little kids & don't work - some don't even live here full time - so there's no way they would be prepared to pay autónomo


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> yes, that is what it sounds like to me
> 
> as I said, one of the companies in this area looked into doing that a few years ago, but the tax/ins implications were prohibitive, unless the host/teacher registered as autónomo - & why would they do that??
> 
> ...


Well, it would probably be well paid, the only thing would be if it was steady - at least a couple of weeks a month at a good rate to make it worthwhile.


----------

